# Healing Horses



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Lovely poem. You described the relationship between horse and rider (particularly one that is healing) so well. <3


----------



## faiza425 (Dec 21, 2012)

All very true - awesome poem!


----------



## Godgirl (Jul 11, 2013)

Love it. i agree with everything you said there.


----------



## hoiski (Aug 15, 2013)

*Thank You*

Thanks for your comments.


----------

